# Annoying *banner ad* on this forum



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

How I can get rid of stupid pop up that I go everywhere on this website.  I close and i go other place, it back.  Who create this moron pop up ad?!  Tell this person remove it already.   It really annoying and lag a bit for loading.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 19, 2011)

bradzx said:


> How I can get rid of stupid pop up that I go everywhere on this website.  I close and i go other place, it back.  Who create this moron pop up ad?!  Tell this person remove it already.   It really annoying and lag a bit for loading.



Could you tell us what kind of pop up it is? I really do not know what you're talking about, maybe you should make a screenshot of it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 19, 2011)

You have an malware


----------



## Valwin (Oct 19, 2011)

i am getting no popups i think your been to too many porn sites


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 19, 2011)

Valwin said:


> i am getting no popups i think your been to too many porn sites


Yeah, you should stick with one or two porn sites.


----------



## megatron_lives (Oct 19, 2011)

I got one at the bottom of the screen saying something like 'you've won an iphone 4s'

However it's gone now I've logged in

@bradzx is it still there?


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

Alan John said:


> You have an malware


 Oh man I need get that to rid of it.   How I can get rid of it?

To other people who mention porn website - I didn't go porn website lot lately.  Just few times.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 19, 2011)

I doubt it is malware, more like adware.


----------



## T.Kuranari (Oct 19, 2011)

He is right. There is a tiny red box in the bottom right corner of the site, that says "Close". If you click it while you're on the portal page, it vanishes, but it didn't vanish if you click it on the forum pages. It reappears every time you load a gbatemp page. Yes, it is annoying.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2011)

This is potentially a problem. Would someone please take a screenshot of the ad, and copy/paste the link location that it points toward?


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> This is potentially a problem. Would someone please take a screenshot of the ad, and copy/paste the link location that it points toward?


O.O  U got kidding me.  U should know what is look like.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2011)

bradzx said:


> O.O  U got kidding me.  U should know what is look like.



Actually I'm not kidding and I don't know what it looks like. Otherwise I wouldn't ask for the screenshot and link location.
In short: I'm not getting this popup ad.

Wait a minute, ads haven't even been added back to GBAtemp yet!
It seems to me that the problem is on your end and not ours. 
Recommend you run malwarebytes and see if it removes the problem.
www.malwarebytes.org


----------



## hobo33 (Oct 19, 2011)

So when I used Firefox, I didn't get either the iPhone add nor the red 'close' box (maybe because of Ad-Block plus?)


But when I opened up GBAtemp.net in Chrome, I got these:

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:558]
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:556]

Whether I was signed in or not didn't make a difference.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

That mean you dont have adware.  It will stop pop up.  I do have adware cuz it keep pop up on website.  So I really ned to use program to delete adware or malware or watever that is.
o that mean you dont have adware


----------



## Burton (Oct 19, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> bradzx said:
> 
> 
> > O.O  U got kidding me.  U should know what is look like.
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2011)

....I'm having trouble understanding you. 
I am not running any sort of ad blocking program or plug-in. (Firefox 7.0.1)


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 19, 2011)

I just tried opening this page in internet explorer and I get the same thing.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

it shows up when your not logged in.
however, i tested it on firefox and ie9, i only see the close on the lower right corner.


----------



## edanps (Oct 19, 2011)

Same here in IE and FF. No malware. Check your HTML and search for ""


----------



## bigianp (Oct 19, 2011)

I all so get the pop up just on this site


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

How I can get rid of stupid pop up that I go everywhere on this website.  I close and i go other place, it back.  Who create this moron pop up ad?!  Tell this person remove it already.   It really annoying and lag a bit for loading.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm also getting it with IE. Good job I never use it.

EDIT: The red 'close' tab is showing with Opera. Firefox and Chrome (both using adblock extensions) are clean.


----------



## kashiboy (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the same problem too help me! The same happens on my school computer, it's annoying !!!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the screenshots. 
I apologize and stand corrected. 
After opening the site in IE the ads and popups all appear. 
It's currently midnight in Costello's time zone, so when he comes online in the morning we'll see if we can get to the bottom of this problem.


----------



## kashiboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Narayan said:


> it shows up when your not logged in.
> however, i tested it on firefox and ie9, i only see the close on the lower right corner.




NO! it still shows up even if you are logged in


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2011)

kashiboy is correct. In hobo33's screenshot you can can clearly see that he is logged in and experiencing the popup ads


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> kashiboy is correct. In hobo33's screenshot you can can clearly see that he is logged in and experiencing the popup ads


That what I talked about.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

oh sorry, well that was just me then. in firefox, where i never logs out. it showed up when i did. in ie, it shows up, but not when i logged in.


----------



## iFish (Oct 19, 2011)

I had the ad in IE 6(or 7. Not sure which the school is using.) when I was not logged in.

When I logged in, the ad went away


----------



## scruffman (Oct 19, 2011)

I also have the ad. Logged in or not.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

scruffman said:


> I also have the ad. Logged in or not.


Me too.  I tested it for both.  Still annoying pop up ad.


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 19, 2011)

While this is being resoled you can just download an ad blocker.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 19, 2011)

:| I don't see it.
 I'm glad


----------



## scruffman (Oct 19, 2011)

Which ad blocker do you recommend?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2011)

Well your thread is now in a place where it will be noticed by Costello as soon as he logs in. However that probably won't be for another few hours. 
We believe you. 
You can rest assured that the problem will be addressed.

At this moment people using Firefox 7.0.1 aren't seeing any ads. For the moment that will fix the problem of seeing the popup ad. 
But we're asking that you don't use other ad blocking software because the regular, less annoying ads are the revenue that keeps GBAtemp online and free to use.


----------



## Necron (Oct 19, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> But we're asking that you don't use other ad blocking software because the regular, less annoying ads are the revenue that keeps GBAtemp online and free to use.


Or if you're using any ad blocking software, add gbatemp to the whitelist, like me.
But I don't see any pop ups


----------



## alidsl (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw it before logging in on chrome


----------



## Burton (Oct 19, 2011)

The problem are Sex Related ads


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2011)

Burton: You're using firefox and still getting the popups? Which version?

And the sexual ads make me fairly certain that these popups will be removed.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 19, 2011)

Necron said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > But we're asking that you don't use other ad blocking software because the regular, less annoying ads are the revenue that keeps GBAtemp online and free to use.
> ...


I did the same now.
But still no popups even when GBATemp is whitelisted.
But that's probably because I'm on Firefox 7.0.1


Edit: I just tested and the popup happens on Opera even if Adblock is enabled.


----------



## Burton (Oct 19, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Burton: You're using firefox and still getting the popups? Which version?
> 
> And the sexual ads make me fairly certain that these popups will be removed.


I'm using 7.0.1


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

How I can get rid of stupid pop up that I go everywhere on this website.  I close and i go other place, it back.  Who create this moron pop up ad?!  Tell this person remove it already.   It really annoying and lag a bit for loading.


----------



## nando (Oct 19, 2011)

i thought this was about the user info that pops up when you mouse over thread topics. that's pretty annoying


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 19, 2011)

Burton said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Burton: You're using firefox and still getting the popups? Which version?
> ...


Have you tried this?


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm getting a rather large pop-up that consistently comes back after I press close. It says "Play Now" and "Download" with a "Close" box off to the right at the bottom of the screen. This is extremely annoying. It's as bad as ps3hax's website. Please fix this!


----------



## Burton (Oct 19, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Burton said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


I'll try it later at home. Right now I'm at work and it was here that I noticed it (the ads).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 19, 2011)

I use Aurora (Latest FF alpha build) with adblocker enabled and have never seen those ads mentioned. I went ahead and checked whatever version of IE is on here though, and there were ads with false download and play links. Upon signing in, the ads disappeared. Upon signing out, they reappeared.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have it and I'm on Chrome on the Dark Theme


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 19, 2011)

I get this one or something about an iPhone 3?

It's in dutch since I'm in the Netherlands atm.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 19, 2011)

Newsflash!

Adblock Plus and the Advlock Plus Pop-up Addon block _everything!_


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Why should we have to bloat up our browser with plugins just because GBATEMP decided to add ads when ur not signed in?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Why should we have to bloat up our browser with plugins just because GBATEMP decided to add ads when ur not signed in?


i don't think GBATEMP intentionally put this ads.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 19, 2011)

Confirming that the ads don't show in Firefox, but they do show up in IE.  I'm using the latest versions for both of them. 

But I primarily use Firefox so I never knew about the popups until I saw this thread.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 19, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Why should we have to bloat up our browser with plugins just because GBATEMP decided to add ads when ur not signed in?


This is the kind of plugin that you are going to end up installing anyways.


----------



## Godson777 (Oct 19, 2011)

This is happening to me too, However, I sign on, and it's gone... Wonder why...


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 19, 2011)

Confirming that the ads don't show in Firefox, but they do show up in IE.  I'm using the latest versions for both of them. 

But I primarily use Firefox so I never knew about the popups until I saw this thread.


----------



## spectral (Oct 19, 2011)

I was getting them in Firefox 7.0.1. Signed in as people earlier in the thread suggested and they've gone. They really do look like the kind of ads you'd get from adware, however its very unlikely that so many users have the same infection and even more unlikely that adware would suddenly stop because you signed in.


----------



## bigianp (Oct 19, 2011)

I get them signed in or out on IE.  On a works laptop so dont have privlages to install pop up blockers or firefox.


----------



## giantpune (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler





```
var zflag_nid="1282"; var zflag_cid="820"; var zflag_sid="0"; var zflag_width="1"; var zflag_height="1"; var zflag_sz="16";
```




this annoying banner is put into the "div" here.


Spoiler





```
var zflag_nid="1282"; var zflag_cid="820"; var zflag_sid="0"; var zflag_width="1"; var zflag_height="1"; var zflag_sz="16"; 




function zzcatfishclose(){document.getElementById('zzadfooter').style.display="none";document.getElementById('zzadclose').style.display="none";document.getElementById('zzadcontent').style.display="none";document.getElementById('zzright').style.display="none";}var zzcfWidth= 728 ;;var zzcfHeight= 90;document.write('#zzadfooter{position:fixed;left:0px; bottom:0px; height:'+zzcfHeight+';width:100%; z-index:99999;}* html #zzadfooter{z-index:99999; position:absolute; top:expression((0-(zzadfooter.offsetHeight)+(document.documentElement.clientHeight ? document.documentElement.clientHeight : document.body.clientHeight)+(ignoreMe = document.documentElement.scrollTop ? document.documentElement.scrollTop : document.body.scrollTop))+"px");}');document.write('  
C
l
o
s
e
 ');
#zzadfooter{position:fixed;left:0px; bottom:0px; height:90;width:100%; z-index:99999;}* html #zzadfooter{z-index:99999; position:absolute; top:expression((0-(zzadfooter.offsetHeight)+(document.documentElement.clientHeight ? document.documentElement.clientHeight : document.body.clientHeight)+(ignoreMe = document.documentElement.scrollTop ? document.documentElement.scrollTop : document.body.scrollTop))+"px");}

  
C
l
o
s
e
```


----------



## Redhorse (Oct 19, 2011)

I have this floating ad too on IE 9. (all popup blockers on highest levels.) It is only when on THIS SITE. It does not show on any other web page, which tells me it's not tied to my comp but to this site... mine only shows a download button large in green box, with the red tab as shown in previous screen shots but no real ad just a count-down timer to the left of the download button.. that' says  " you've got XX seconds to click."


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 19, 2011)

I have flashblock so I don't really see them, but I see the close button lol.

It doesn't go away after signing in (using Chrome latest)


----------



## estebangh (Oct 20, 2011)

As you can see: I'm on Mac, Chrome, signed and ads appear between posts too, not just the hovering one at the botom.

Gbatemp must've been compromised or intentionally added them.

IMO, it's quite annoying...


----------



## bradzx (Oct 19, 2011)

How I can get rid of stupid pop up that I go everywhere on this website.  I close and i go other place, it back.  Who create this moron pop up ad?!  Tell this person remove it already.   It really annoying and lag a bit for loading.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 20, 2011)

I get ads on every page when not signed in on IE9


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 20, 2011)

estebangh said:


> Gbatemp must've been compromised or intentionally added them.
> 
> IMO, it's quite annoying...



Some of these ads were probably intentionally added. If you'll recall we had ads on GBAtemp before we made the forum upgrade. They're a necessary evil when trying to run a free forum of this scope. 
*However* there _probably_ shouldn't be any popup ads, and there _certainly_ shouldn't be any mature ads. 
We've had trouble with ads before, so this is not a huge surprise. 
We'll have it sorted out as soon as possible.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys, just a reminder.

We have an option to disable them still when we're logged in. Make use of it.

*Scrounges around*

Now if I could only figure out where you moved em to in V3!


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 20, 2011)

I have adblock enabled on this site to remove the "Like this" buttons, but when disabled I get the same pop-up, apparently i've won an iphone...yay 

Using Chrome and GBAtemp dark theme if it makes any difference.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2011)

1) the adverts are here intentionally of course.
they only appear for:
- guests
- newcomers (users with < 100 posts)
- banned people & blacklisted traders
regular members dont see them

2) ads are targeted to peoples interests. if you see sex ads, you probably visit porn sites too much. nothing we can do about it...
but it's funny to see who are the pervs on that site, hah

3) ads are the only source of income for our site, so bear with them 
you dont get charged with a membership fee, you dont get annoying pop-ups or "layer" ads, you can even "close" the bottom banner.


edit-- though after seeing that picture http://i55.tinypic.com/jhuiwp.png it does look like theres too many banners. I'll remove some.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2011)

this is what I'm seeing from IE 9, not logged in (ie. visiting as guest)





not so bad really especially since you can close it.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 20, 2011)

You can close it  

Also nice job on the mobile site, cept its really buggy on a dsi


----------



## RoMee (Oct 20, 2011)

Costello said:


> they only appear for:
> - guests
> - newcomers (users with < 100 posts)
> - banned people & blacklisted traders
> *regular members dont see them*



I still see them, even when logged on.
But it's not a big deal for me, adblocker plus is doing it's job (logged in or not) and I hardly visit this site anymore so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2011)

RoMee said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > they only appear for:
> ...



nope, you don't see them when logged on.
you must be mistaken


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 20, 2011)

Links behind the transparent parts of the ad don't work. So, say the 'post' button is behind the transparent part at the bottom of the screen that the ad doesn't fill up, you can't click it even though you can see it.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Links behind the transparent parts of the ad don't work. So, say the 'post' button is behind the transparent part at the bottom of the screen that the ad doesn't fill up, you can't click it even though you can see it.


thats the way its supposed to be, actually the original ad tag had a black background but i asked them to make it transparent, so that we could at least read the parts behind.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 20, 2011)

Costello said:


> this is what I'm seeing from IE 9, not logged in (ie. visiting as guest)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes it doesn't close when I press on "Close".


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2011)

then just log in and you wont see the ads anymore...

this thread is getting really annoying with all sorts of whiners

CLOSED


----------

